# Marriage while pregnant



## Ahmed09 (Dec 19, 2020)

I heard it is illegal for a pregnant woman to marry an Egyptian man. We were going to get married anyway & now I have found out I am pregnant. The first problem is my divorce from my ex-husband is nearly finished, but then I need to wait 90 days. So I would be at least 4 months pregnant the earliest we can be married. I think I could hide this, but I heard about medical checks. What exactly are these please ? Is it a blood test test for diseases or an actual examination ? I would appreciate any advice please. Thank you


----------



## AlexTG (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello,

Interesting post, just wondering how are things with you.
I am in a very similar situation but I am a man marrying an Egyptian lady. I am finalising my divorce and my Egyptian lady is pregnant.. As far as I know, the only medical checks are very typical and are in the form of checking that you don't have AIDS or similar diseases etc. I really don't think they check for pregnancy. I think the rule of 90 days applies between Egyptians.


----------

